# Hello from PA~ pic heavy



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi! My name is Anya. I have always had an infatuation with horses....they are absolutely amazing! Since I could hold a crayon, I've been drawing horses. I've been collecting Breyer horses, and any other appealing model horse that I can get my hands on! My room is ocean-themed, but that doesn't stop me from plastering horse posters on my walls. I have lots of pets-
1 dog
2 cats
2 budgies
2 starlings
2 goldfish
1 betta
1 horse
1 shrimp

So I've got quite the handful! I especially love exotic animals-- they're just my thing. I want to one day be a genetic engineer, an avian veterinarian, an artist, AND a park ranger :lol:
I love animals so much.... I know TONS about them, and I always have my nose in a wildlife book. I know many, many, many species descriptions, information, and a lot of random facts xD
My horse is a 3 year old 1/4 Arabian 3/4 Paint mare named NASDAQ. Together we play the Seven Games and learn the Parelli courses. Nassie obviously loves it....she's so eager to get the halter on so we can go to the pastures and have fun. She's extremely sensitive-- just a tiny waggle from my pinky finger will send her in the opposite direction. She's so much fun to play with, though I haven't ridden her yet. I'm trying to show her that the bareback pad will NOT eat her!
What else do I like.....
Well, I love to hike with my dog in the extensive woods around our house-- we live in the middle of nowhere. The fields are excellent for playing agility with Butch. When I'm not playing with my dog, I'm either building something or climbing trees 
What are my favorite exotic animals? Well, one day I absolutely want to own a Moose and an Okapi. Giraffes are really awesome, so maybe those, too. Also , as for birds, I would love to have more starlings (I raised mine from little chicks but I can't keep them because they smell and my mom doesn't want them for that one reason!!) because they're just so amazingly intelligent and easily imprintable.
Right now Jill is sitting on a perch, twittering her heart out. Jack and Jill were only 6 days old when I got them!
What else....
Uhhhhh....
Oh yeah! I love love love love love making things. I am a polymer clay fanatic, I love woodburning tools, and I love to build things using my scroll saw. Right now my favorite thing to make is bird houses, mostly for wrens because I need to buy larger wood before I can make any houses for larger species.
I have bird feeders all over the yard, and any other animal feeder I could think of.
Also I've been taking professional art lessons for 5 years now. My teacher has paintings in every major museum in the world, and she often paints backdrops for Broadway scenes. That should tell you something about how awesome she is ;D
I can't upload pics right now....I had about 7 uploaded but then a basket and a carrot popped up onto the screen?? Then it said "This webpage is not available" so maybe I'll put pics in a later post!
(Never mind! It worked! That's Nasdaq, a random horse drawing, a bear, my Tibetan Terrier Butch, and my 2 fancy goldfish Houston and Pearl)


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

Eh, why not?

Omelette my betta fish (he's a tailbiter)
Wilma, my first horse who was a 14 year old Paint
An India ink pen drawing of a horse jumping...yes I know the nose is messed up
My male budgie, Angel
Jill, one of my starlings. This was taken when she was 23 days old, now the birds are around 46 days old


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Nice collection of animals you have there! I love the paint horse especially. I'm quite partial to them of course.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome to the forum! Nice collection of animals you have there! I love the paint horse especially. I'm quite partial to them of course.


Thanks! My "family" is growing, unfortunately xD I have a horrible tendency to have stray, injured, or sick animals show up at my house. The dog was a rescue. Both cats showed up at our house. The 2 parakeets were pitiful rescues. The goldfish were in poor condition, the betta was in a really poor condition. The starlings were kicked from their nest because of bad mites, but the horse was the only one in perfect condition. She was actually bred at that stable.
And yes, I am also partial to Paints. Each is totally unique so you can't help ooh-ing and ahh-ing over them :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you and your family of animals


----------

